# Ductless mini split systems



## jett9020 (Jun 1, 2013)

Can both of the lines be adjusted to go straight back of thE unit?


----------



## Acomfort (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, both lines go straight back and out the wall and are run down to the condenser.


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone have experience using these in place of a central hvac system? Or any experience operating these in colder climates?


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I just ran across this blog. I installed a 12K Fedders in my one car garage (now my workshop). I have insulated the ceiling with R38 insulation and all walls are insulated and the overhead door is an energy efficient insulated door.

When it is 95-100 deg outside, it is 75 in the shop! I am loving it.

It is also a heat pump, so it doesn't get below 69 when it is cold outside.

The refrigerant lines run through the wall via a 2 1/2 inch hole (not seen from inside, then along the wall to the condenser which sits behind the privacy fence. No worries from the HOA in my subdivision. I have the lines inside a plastic duct work so they are hidden from prying eyes.


----------

